#ubuntu-us-co 2011-04-12
<dunya> is anyone home?
<dunya> I was going to see if there might b some awake to ask if their is a way to see if you can recover packages that you installed but 'lost'
<FunnyLookinHat> dunya, ehhhh
<FunnyLookinHat> You hailed ?
<dunya> example downloaded blah blah programme but cant find it when you look for it
<FunnyLookinHat> Can't find it where - in your Gnome Application menu ?
<dunya> i get nervous typing on irc im sorry if its not makeing sense
<dunya> yes
<dunya> in the application menu
<FunnyLookinHat> Hmm.
<dunya> i also lost other things as well and i havent found a command to put them back
<FunnyLookinHat> What application ?
<dunya> kismet
<FunnyLookinHat> try running it from the command line to make sure it's still installed?
<FunnyLookinHat> Then if it is, you can just manually add a launcher to your gnome panel (Right click - Edit Menus)
<dunya> ive been told kismet is exactly a go to starter programe for newbies but it was there and i was sick of no internet ..
<dunya> ok
<dunya> ok
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm not really familiar with Kismet -
<FunnyLookinHat> But if it's on your system, that's how you can create a launcher for it again.  :)
<dunya> yeah
<dunya> lol
<dunya> kismet im finding to weird
<dunya> is thier any other thing like it
<dunya> wireshark i think hates me
<dunya> i wouldnt use apt get to run the programe would i
<ToyKeeper> FunnyLookinHat: Any plans to update the ubuntu-us-co web site?  I almost put last year's release party on my calendar, until I noticed the year was wrong.
<FunnyLookinHat> ToyKeeper, Ah - you know...  someone should do that.
<FunnyLookinHat> The meetup is what you should use as the calendar event if anything.
<FunnyLookinHat> http://www.meetup.com/The-Denver-Boulder-Linux-Meetup-Group/events/17146193/
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, but a search for "ubuntu colorado" leads to http://coloco.ubuntu-rocks.org/ ...  which has a big announcement for the 10.04 release party.
<dunya> a party
<dunya> i always come back when the good stuff is discussed :)
<ToyKeeper> The meetup group isn't particularly discoverable...  at least, not on the first page of search results, and even though I'm on the mailing list I hadn't heard of it.
<dunya> oh
<dunya> is this a good site for commands or should i go to the ubuntu site for themhttp://www.unixguide.net/linux/linuxshortcuts.shtml
<ToyKeeper> dunya: If you want to look through the packages you have installed, you could use the package manager or synaptic to browse...  or run 'dpkg -l | grep blah' to look for packages matching 'blah'.
<dunya> ooooo
<ToyKeeper> Once you find a package, you can list the files in it with 'dpkg -L mypackagename', or look for executable programs in the package with 'dpkg -L mypackagename | grep bin'.
<dunya> wow
<ToyKeeper> Or just take a guess...  open a terminal and then type mypa<tab> and chances are the shell will tab-complete the rest of the name for you.
<dunya> i feel like such a noob
<dunya> yeah i did mange to get that to work only it keeps saying file doesnt exist\
<dunya> im assuming it exists but in the temp folder like in windows
<ToyKeeper> BTW, why do you use kismet?  Trying to do some wardriving or break into someone's network?
<dunya> um
<dunya> i dont have internet
<dunya> and the highschool next door has wifi
<dunya> and i was desirus of leeching it to get my email and get local news
<dunya> i havent used kismet because im way too much of a noob to get it going
<ToyKeeper> The default network-manager applet should be able to tell you which networks are nearby.
<dunya> wire shark only counts the loop back
<dunya> it does they all have padlocks :(
<dunya> (need a key)
<ToyKeeper> Ah, so you are trying to get into a network designed to keep you out.
<dunya> yes
<dunya> i wish i didnt have to try
<ToyKeeper> Kismet can analyze traffic for some of the weaker types of encrypted networks, but it's not going to do you much good for anything recent.
<dunya> but one of my friends is a truck driver he swears but it
<dunya> yeah
<ToyKeeper> Unless they're using security tech from like 2003, you're probably out of luck.
<dunya> i am think so as nwell but just to see whats around i can do that with wicid
<dunya> not the high school they are up to date they use all linux
<dunya> i guess i could ask the principal if i could use the schools wifi
<dunya> kismet is a traffic "viewer' I take it then
<ToyKeeper> It's mostly a scanning / wardriving tool.  It puts the card into promiscuous mode and reports on any random traffic it can hear.
<dunya> like finding hidden networks
<ToyKeeper> For most people, it's irrelevant...  because network-manager can also scan and show any networks nearby which don't have "keep out" signs on them.
<dunya> um i turned that off somehow and cant access it for love or money
<ToyKeeper> Kismet is more useful if you want to drive around until you find an open access point.
<ToyKeeper> I can't really tell you much about gnome or the default ubuntu desktop and GUI tools.  I don't use them.
<dunya> the buss is raqther unclassy for 'driveing' around looking for open nets
<dunya> id like not to use them hence capt turn off stuff before he knows exactly how to turn it back when screws it up
<dunya> im not exactly the most cafreful user when it comes to the package manager
<dunya> and i dont know how to use grub at all
<ToyKeeper> If there's any way you can do so, it would be immensely easier and more legal to get your own internet service.
<ToyKeeper> FunnyLookinHat: Anyway, I mention the coloco site because some people in my area were trying to find a release party and weren't able to.  I had to tell them about it, since I'm the only one who was on the mailing list to hear about it.
<ToyKeeper> (and the channel topic still points to the non-updated site, misleading anyone who gets far enough to look here)
<dunya> yeah
<dunya> im trying to remove the kismet now
<dunya> its over my head and does what wicid does anyhow
<dunya> they have it updated but you said my magic word legal
<dunya> all that crud i dowloaded for nuthing grrrrr
<dunya> thanks toykeeper
<dunya> and funny looking
<dunya> this is a good site http://lnag.sourceforge.net/
<ToyKeeper> Cool.  I don't know what's good for new users...  been a linux sysadmin for 15 years, so it's a bit hard to relate.
<dunya> yeah
<dunya> i try to be a educated noob
<dunya> bravely and boldly going forward
<dunya> and asking advice when somthing is just too good sounding to be true
<dunya> wow
<dunya> 15 years of running nix
<dunya> how many times have you had to reboot the server:)
<FunnyLookinHat> ToyKeeper, Thanks for the heads up - I'll make sure everything gets updated.
<ToyKeeper> :)
<dunya> lol
<dunya> toykeeper when did broadcom start supporting linux
<ToyKeeper> I don't know.
<dunya> it was rather cool finding a actual driver on their website
<ToyKeeper> I really should reboot more often though.  I last logged into my notebook over 2 years ago.  It has been running all that time with ~300 windows open and no problems, but it would be a good idea to update to current software...
<dunya> :)
<dunya> that cannot happen with windows
<ToyKeeper> BTW, in general, it's a bad idea in Linux to use any drivers directly from vendors.
<ToyKeeper> Once in a great while, it's necessary, but it's pretty uncommon.  Distro-supplied stuff is preferable 99% of the time.
<dunya> yeah i dled it and read in the kismet forums that use should use one from canotical or where you get your stuff from in ubuntu i.e the package manger would be best
<ToyKeeper> Same goes for software in general.  Don't build it or install from upstream unless you have to.
<dunya> of course my rihno dl method i dl then google
<dunya> yeah kismet was like oh yeah you just use apt get blah blah i should have stopped when it said 404
<dunya> i didnt tear anything up though
<dunya> i hear there is a new ubuntu comming up
<dunya> natty narwhal
<FunnyLookinHat> ToyKeeper, site updated.
<ToyKeeper> Sweet!  Thanks!
<dunya> awsomnesss
<FunnyLookinHat> gotta call hansons - they were supposed to call me today to help reserve the room.
<dunya> ever notice that governments run some countries like chatrooms
<FunnyLookinHat> errr
<FunnyLookinHat> ?
<dunya> i was makeing a random statemet possibly humourous
<dunya> i c u l8ters
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-04-15
<nealmcb> FunnyLookinHat: thanks for updating the home page!
<FunnyLookinHat> hey sure thing
<FunnyLookinHat> ToyKeeper reminded me.
<FunnyLookinHat> Hah
<FunnyLookinHat> I had forgotten about the website...  :-/
<FunnyLookinHat> Been so busy with work - I'm falling way behind on what I had hoped to do with CoLoCo
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-04-09
<wbullock> can anyone help me with an issue I'm having regarding and IP Address change and using apt-get update
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-04-12
<AlmostCoolGeek> howdy
<FunnyLookinHat> Hey there.
<AlmostCoolGeek> wow kvirc looks great as it has been a long while since I used it.. gotta love apt-get hehe
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm an XChat2 guy myself.
<AlmostCoolGeek> anyone here code for a living? have some basic questions about code I have for tutorials in Windows and want to do them in linux
<FunnyLookinHat> Mostly because I have a ton of servers/channels saved as auto-joins and logins that I don't want to setup again.
<FunnyLookinHat> I do.
<FunnyLookinHat> What language ?
<AlmostCoolGeek> FunnyLookinHat: well xchat would be the way to go
<AlmostCoolGeek> cpp
<FunnyLookinHat> If it's standard cpp then g++ should handle it fine - got a link to the tutorials?
<FunnyLookinHat> i.e. you should be able to get away with "sudo apt-get install build-essential" and from there be able to do "g++ whatever.cpp -o whatever" and then run it with "./whatever"
<AlmostCoolGeek> ok so in the code I have there is a line ... system("PAUSE");
<AlmostCoolGeek> gcc did not like that
<AlmostCoolGeek> just did the apt-get
<FunnyLookinHat> That's because system is calling an OS command - system("PAUSE") is a pretty bad command to use in general
<FunnyLookinHat> i.e. someone could take over the system and whenever PAUSE is called run whatever they want
<AlmostCoolGeek> maybe that will change as I go on in the book hehe
<FunnyLookinHat> This is a good explanation: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/900666/system-calls-in-c-and-their-roles-in-programming
<FunnyLookinHat> :D
<FunnyLookinHat> I personally recommend this book if you want to learn via book: http://www.amazon.com/Swans-Linux-Professional-Dev-Guide/dp/0789721538
<FunnyLookinHat> It's not a great resource on current standards - but it reads pretty easily and helps you adjust the C++ in the *nix world
<AlmostCoolGeek> oh cool
<FunnyLookinHat> Another really great place to learn C++
<FunnyLookinHat> http://www.wibit.net/
<FunnyLookinHat> They do video tutorials with code samples and lessons - it's REALLY good to get started - but won't take you much further than basic OO stuff.
<FunnyLookinHat> err - specifically this: http://www.wibit.net/curriculum/the_c_lineage/programming_cpp
<AlmostCoolGeek> *checking them out now
<AlmostCoolGeek> and I am currently using C++
<AlmostCoolGeek> er C++ Without Fear by Brian Overland
<AlmostCoolGeek> and I like it as I am SOOO not a programmer but I support a modeling tool so I am talking to more devlopers now than before when I supported a CM tool
<FunnyLookinHat> ah
<AlmostCoolGeek> plus being a hacker at heart, would like to be able to read code that bad guys use for exploits and understand them more...
<FunnyLookinHat> :D
<FunnyLookinHat> I think being able to read code at a basic level is more or less a requirement of most non-IT computer jobs these days.
<AlmostCoolGeek> well if you are a legal secretary, why would you never need to read code? unless you had to do something with an IT case.. most end users dont even want to know why something was broken just that it got fixed
<AlmostCoolGeek> from my days in desktop support :)
<AlmostCoolGeek> I like that book by Tom Swan.. looks like it is right up my alley
<AlmostCoolGeek> :)
<AlmostCoolGeek> well thanks for the help.. back to work.. take care !!
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-04-13
<jthan> Anyone alive here?
<FunnyLookinHat> In case anyone here doesn't follow the mailing list: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/coloradoteam/1680/detail/
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-04-11
<aprez> Hello hello hello :D
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-04-09
<Garheade> Morning all. Is there a 14.04 release party planned?
<Garheade> nevermind. I found it.
<Cheri703> system76chick: is there any way (well, I'm sure there is, but are you willing to look into a way) to add a "add to google calendar" button for the event(s)? That would be *awesome* and efficient for people. :)
<Cheri703> Also, possibly making a note about Wynkoop on the event page, parking is kinda difficult there, and the garage across the street is pricey, like $10 for a few hours iirc. (I went there a few months ago)
<Cheri703> I will likely do park & ride and walk the half mile from light rail to the place
<system76chick> I don't exactly know how to add the google calender button to the event page...
<Cheri703> I'm sure one of our wonderful members could figure it out :D
<system76chick> I will look into the parking and put the details on the site
<Cheri703> I know nothing about this, but it came up in a google search: http://addthisevent.com/ (I'd poke at it, but I'm working on a thing for work)
<Cheri703> (not that you're not at work, just saying)
<system76chick> always full of awesome resources Cheri!
<system76chick> Thank you :)
#ubuntu-us-co 2018-04-12
<geek1064> hello world! first time linux user here lol.
